# Faction Boa's, removable liners?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This may b a stupid NooB ?, but I've searched here and on the Salomon site and can't find the answer.

I just bought a pair of Salomon Faction Boa's & I can't tell if the liners of these boots are removable. I've popped the boa and loosened them as wide as I can, but the liners don't seem to want to come out. Are they just real snug & i'll need to pry them out or are they attached somehow?

I don't want to mess them up if they aren't supposed to b removable. This is my first full season riding, and my second pair of boots. I'm a NooB and still trying to figure out all the tech & lingo that goes with this sport. So it's not like I have any experience to know for sure that _all_ snowboard boots are supposed to have removable liners.

If they are _NOT_ meant to b removable,.. What is the best way to dry out the liners after a day on the hill?? My 32's are soaked inside after a day of riding, so I remove the liner, stuff em with paper towel & set them in front of the heater! Don't want to step into a pair of clammy boots!

TIA


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I picked up the same boot recently as well. Love 'em. Definitely more comfortable and smaller profile than my Motos. 

Liner is removable:
Salomon Faction Boa Snowboard Boot 2012 Review - YouTube
It's just velcro-ed in.

I don't take the liner out. Not that the boot gets very wet, but I bought one of these to dry the whole family's boots in case we need them the next day. 
Amazon.com: PEET Dryer M97-FSB Original 2-Shoe Electric Dryer, Black: Home Improvement
It works as advertised: slow, steady drying, reduces heat without frying the liner or boot.


----------

